# On Baby Watch



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

(Warning to Jeff: this thread has nothing to do with working dogs...or dogs for that matter :-\" ) 



Just thought I'd share :grin: No, I am not expecting a baby...our Mare is. Hopefully he/she will arrive tonight, fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck and I hope it all goes well!!!!! let us know, colt or filly....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she has plenty of chrome on her--is she bred to a paint horse? and don't just let us know colt/filly---we'll be needing pictures too


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my, that's gonna hurt! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Oh my, that's gonna hurt! :lol:


 
edward--for a MALE to say that is, idk, "almost" funny. [-X and i would tell you a female secret, but, no, i'm not gonna.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> Oh my, that's gonna hurt! :lol:


LOL...kinda like being constipated and crapping a watermelon....at least with no drugs that is.....:-o   

She looks a tad uncomfortable and in the last pic she looks kinda tight...poor girl...best wishes and keep us posted. I remember staying up all night and sleeping in the barn with my mares.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!! What's her lines????? What was she bred too??? 

Courtney


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful Paint. Yes please, pictures. I remember the foaling days.....


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL...kinda like being constipated and crapping a watermelon....at least with no drugs that is.....:-o
> 
> She looks a tad uncomfortable and in the last pic she looks kinda tight...poor girl...best wishes and keep us posted. I remember staying up all night and sleeping in the barn with my mares.


Good comparison! HAHA

She is verrry uncomfortable today and has all the tell tale signs of foaling but my luck she'll hold out another week, lol. 

Penny is bred to a blk/white Homozygous paint so we are expecting a blk/white baby if it ever decides to show its face in this world.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i just bought my first little paint a few months ago - he's 12 and a real spoiled boy. Has some clubby feet but appears to be sound on them,

Where are there forums like this one that are for horses? i'm looking for one for some questions i'd like to ask.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

yahoo groups has some good discussion boards, my daughter rodeos and belongs to a couple.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

You will post pics of the foal, right? Bet it will be a cute one!

I'm surprised to see folks breeding lately - the horse market in my area has completely tanked  . That, plus the current condition of the economy = a lot of really nice horses - some with great pedigrees and training - for free or at greatly reduced prices around here.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

We have people dumping unwanted horses in others (including ours) pastures....rez ponies is all they are. 

There were 80 (I think) confiscated as they were starving and had no water in a 50 acre pasture....yeah...80 head in 50 acres....what a friggin nightmare.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> a lot of really nice horses - some with great pedigrees and training - for free or at greatly reduced prices around here.


Same in our area, many free and under $500 horses in Craigslist and the other low cost circulations. Some are just being left behind when the owners move out and the rescues are having to turn them away.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> You will post pics of the foal, right? Bet it will be a cute one!
> 
> I'm surprised to see folks breeding lately - the horse market in my area has completely tanked  . That, plus the current condition of the economy = a lot of really nice horses - some with great pedigrees and training - for free or at greatly reduced prices around here.


This wasn't exactly a planned breeding...we are not horse breeders by any stretch. We sold my daughters crotchty @ss of a Thoroughbred last Spring and purchased this mare for her. Found out a few months later that she had been previously exposed and low and behold she kept getting fatter...and fatter...11 months later...here we are, lol.

No baby yet! I'll post photos if she ever decides to drop it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if i got on my "soapbox" about re: horse-slaughter in the USA...welll, most ppl wouldn't want to hear it, and it's not OT here, so we won't go there.

suffice it to say: Tammy's mare is gonna have a baby, and baby's are GOOD!!!!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Tammy she is very nice and looks tired. I am sure your foal will be gorgeous. I can't wait till we see the pics. How fun!

I grew up with Arabians we usually had a foal or 2 every year (and occasional surprises) like yours. I hope that she is pleasant while foaling. Some mares can be harder to help than others.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Tammy - was not at all being critical, the terms of the pregnancy are really none of my business.  Just a thought that popped in my head when I saw the thread. I bought a mare a year or so ago and had a similar thing happen. Thankfully she wasn't really pregnant (who woulda thought an expanding belly + milk would = no baby?!), 'cause I would have had no idea what to do with a foal!

Hope the foaling goes well and it sounds like we'd _all_ love to see baby pics!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, is there a foal yet ??????


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Hell no. She is waiting to have it this weekend while the trial is going on. I think she's pretending to be pregnant.

Darryl


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

This weekend at 2:00 AM........ Isn't that what they always do? #-o :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful little mare. Good luck with the foaling. I gave up the paints for GSD's fulltime.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just keep waiting for rain/snow--they'll deliver in a low press sys if they can, the boogers. have you had a "come to jesus" meeting w/her yet? might expedite things.....


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

ann freier said:


> just keep waiting for rain/snow--they'll deliver in a low press sys if they can, the boogers. have you had a "come to jesus" meeting w/her yet? might expedite things.....


 
Everyone cross your fingers and do a little foal-dance for tonight :lol: . For those that have bred before, she started waxing last weekend and today has serious wax globs and other changes that I won't subject the working dog board to, lol. I can't take much more of the getting up every hour to check on her at night. With the trial this weekend I haven't been able to get in a good nap during the day either...next week I'll plan to sleep all week if the baby arrives by then.:lol: ](*,)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Keeping fingers crossed that you are able to post pics in the am and then get some sleep....YAY!!!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

*yawn*

IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The most beautifully marked black and white filly ever (not that i am biased :razz: ) She arrived just after 2 a.m.
I checked on her AT 2 a.m. and nothing. Went back to bed and Darryl's pup started whining to go out shortly after...he came back in to tell me she was down. Went out and 1 leg was already out so I got to watch the whole thing! 

Will take photos as soon as it is daylight. YAY!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it gonna do PSA ????


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is it gonna do PSA ????


Maybe!! I haven't decided yet. She is MUCH too good for Mondio, this much I know.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations!! :-D


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics! So glad everything went well.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the beautfiul baby girl! :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Maybe!! I haven't decided yet. She is MUCH too good for Mondio, this much I know. 

Horses cannot do Mondio, too weak, but PSA no problem. Everyone knows this.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe if we build her up with really great imprinting she will be able to do Mondio..one day if we are lucky enough.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Awwww, she is a beauty....makes me miss having foals around on the property.....they are all out to the ranch now....

Give mama a pat and a handfull of grain for me, she did GOOD!!!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

What a gift. She is gorgeous. I think you have a winner. Her color is very flashy and seems very similar to mom (at least on the left side).

Congrats!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats to you! I loved looking at these pictures. Also, her back right leg with that stripe up to her back looks very cool. I too like her markings. Have fun with her.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Okay....what are you naming her????


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful and what nice substance for a newborn! Congratulations.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Name yet??????


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Tina Rempel said:


> This weekend at 2:00 AM........ Isn't that what they always do? #-o :lol:


What do you know! I was right on the time.  LOL Wrong day but.....

She's gonna be a looker. You will be extra busy now.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she is GORGEOUS!!!!! nice bone too. i liked all the pics, but that 2nd one, w/Mom's head/ears up is great  foals and calves (and even baby pigs) are the cutest things after a GSD pup. thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! I agree what's her name?? 

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sure is purdy!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Still working on the perfect name for a PERFECT baby.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Zebra maybe ?? How about smear? Slash???


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh--i LIKE "Slash". now that's a powerful name for a PSA paint


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If you are registering her, what are the names of the stud and mare? 

I like Nina (neen ya) spanish for girl....Never had a filly to name though. Always blessed with little hellion colts.....


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! Sure is pretty! :smile: 
Dam that must have hurt!!! \\/


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Sire's name is SD Tru Reflection...call name Ace
Dam-Cherokeeluckypenny-Penny

A club member came up w/ a good registered name today "Twisted Reflection". We'll see! I'm not in a rush!


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Gorgeous baby, Tammy!
More photos as she grows, please.

Julie K​


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Cherokees Twisted Reflection


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How did she do at the trial ???


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

I was fortunate to see her. She got plenty of attention and was protected by Mom. She's better looking in person. Both are. I like the name - Reflection definitely fits.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Beautiful baby! I really like the big "s" marking down the right hip and leg.

I had been watching this Gypsy Vanner mare that was almost TWO WEEKS overdue. She had her little filly at 6 this morning.

http://www.freelandsgypsyhorses.com/stallmulti1.htm


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How did she do at the trial ???


She passed and received all of her Titles in 1 weekend.  =D> 

She certainly put on a show for spectators on Saturday, she was running around bucking constantly. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

I still have yet to decide on her registered name but think I am set on her call name being "Kava" which is an intoxicating medicinal and ceremonial drink from the South Pacific where my mom is from. Mom passed away in 2005 so I was trying to find a name memoriable of her home land, the Fiji Islands.

Withoutfurther ado...here is Kava at 2 weeks old!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she's GORGEOUS!!!!! those are great pics tammy  and her name, well--i hope someone names something after me when i die (as long as it's not b*&ch, that is, lol). 

pretty baby girl.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful head and well put together.
Question;
I recall a paint horse with a black ground and white markings being referred to as a Tabiono (sp)/
What's the dif, and is that something I'm dreaming?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

No your not dreaming: 

Tobiano: The most common spotting pattern, characterized by rounded markings with white legs and white across the back between the withers and the dock of the tail, usually arranged in a roughly vertical pattern and more white than dark

Overo: The overo pattern may be mainly dark or white. Typically, the white will not cross the back of the horse between its withers and tail. Overos often have bold white head markings, such as a bald face.

If I remember correctly....Tobiano has more round markings and Overos are more jagged. 


Homozygous Tobianos: A true homozygous Paint horse is always a tobiano. The homozygous horse has two identical tobiano genes and must be sired by a tobiano, and have a tobiano for a mother. The true homozygous tobiano must have secondary body spotting called "ink spots" and "paw prints" and must never have produced any solid colored foals from solid colored mates. Homozygous Tobianos will always pass a tobiano gene to an offspring (genes TT). The majority of homozygous tobiano stallions standing today, sire 100% tobiano paint colored foals from the mares they breed. A few horses that are listed as homozygous, have sired the occasional solid breeding stock foal, but this is rare.

There is a horse called a Tabiano, I believe it may be a smooth gaited variety......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Carol!
Then The Cisco Kid's horse, Diablo, was an Overo?
Never mind. Yer to dern young to remember that! :lol: ;-)


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

She is a solid looking girl. Love the spotted tail!


----------

